# Champion pillar drill painting



## Tanglefoot20 (20 Sep 2020)

Good evening 

I have just received an old champion no2 pillar drill....it really needs a clean up and paint...
I am wondering if I should or could paint it with smooth black hammerite....
It is the old grey colour and I think it’s been washed over with some sort of other grey...
Any ideas would be good to hear...

Steve


----------



## TFrench (20 Sep 2020)

Personally I'm not a fan of hammerite, its expensive and hard to get a good finish with it. I tend to use paragon paints enamels if I want a specific colour, or my local agricultural merchant if a "near enough" tractor colour will do!


----------



## Inspector (21 Sep 2020)

Personally not a fan of black machines or cabinets in a shop. I prefer lighter colours or something like 707 grey.





__





Lab, HLC, CYMK, RGB values for RAL, BS, NCS, Dulux, Pantone, AS2700, Farrow and Ball colours


Lab, HLC, CYMK, RGB values for RAL, British Standard, AS2700, AMS, NCS, Dulux, Farrow and Ball, Little Greene, Sherwin-Williams, Pantone colours



www.e-paint.co.uk





Pete


----------



## sometimewoodworker (21 Sep 2020)

TFrench said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of hammerite, its expensive and hard to get a good finish with it.


my experience is the opposite I have never got a bad finish and it’s the most durable paint I’ve ever used, I have items in reasonably constant use that were painted 50 years ago.


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (21 Sep 2020)

TFrench said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of hammerite, its expensive and hard to get a good finish with it. I tend to use paragon paints enamels if I want a specific colour, or my local agricultural merchant if a "near enough" tractor colour will do!


Thanks for the reply....

I have looked at the Paragon machine colours range....very nice too. It’s just a shame they don’t do 500ml tins...I don’t fancy wasting loads of paint. The drill is not very big.....but being ex RR engineer I find it interesting....

Steve


----------



## Bm101 (21 Sep 2020)

What's that you say? 500ml? 








Search: 6 results found for "machinary"


Welcome to our Online Shop. Here we offer nearly all our product and colour ranges. If you can't find what your looking for please call us on 01953 23108




craftmaster.myshopify.com





I painted my drill with it and was really impressed with the 3 part system. You need the right colour undercoat so check.


----------

